
Milestone in medical human 'cloning' - equilibrium
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22540374
======
JoeAltmaier
Human embryo cloning is considered unethical - why? Why any different from
developing them from an egg? Why a problem at all?

If someone wants a child, and cloning can produce a viable embryo for that,
what's the big deal? Because they might have a twin? We don't execute twins
and triplets as monsters.

